# What the fastest dankung tube setup using 40cal lead RB



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

What the fastest dankung tubes for 40cal lead balls My draw is right at 40 inches. What I would like is to try this as hunting setup, and am looking for highest speed. What I'm wondering had anybody with a chrony figured this out?


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't answer your question, but I found a lot of great info in this thread on Chinese tubes so maybe you'll find what your looking for as well.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks kwinpr From what I can tell. Looks like the duel 1842 has a slight edge over 1745 with lead in the 38cal 9mm range. My guess is the speed gap may tighten or close with 40cal 10mm lead ball.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

My experience with both types of tubes and my two kinds of ammo - 3/8 hex nuts ( 104 grns ) and .44 lead balls ( 126grns ). 5 shot averages.

1745 and 3/8 hex nuts - 202fps

1745 and .44 lead - 196fps

1842 and 3/8 hex nuts - 207fps

1842 and .44 lead - 198fps

The edge in speed goes to 1842. 5 fps faster with 104 grn hex nuts and 2 fps faster with 126 grn lead balls. I don't know what a .40 lead ball weighs, but I would bet it's real close to my 3/8 hex nuts.

My draw length is about 33 to 34 inches. For what it's worth, I've heard people say that dankung tubes actually shoot slower in very long draw lengths, but I can't speak from experience on that.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks fellows A quick look found 40 cal lead around 90gr.

I ordered some 1842 along with a 40cal 2 at the time lee mold. I cut the bands at 8". Dose anyone know the name of the android chrony app


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

I've never used the app but Bill Hays did a review of Chrono Connect


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks You all are a great bunch of guys. I have plenty of info to go out and have lots of fun now.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Think you will like those 1842s.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah buddy I have the forks ready.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Love me some foxes!

PM me your address and I will send you one of them cutting board mules.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice frames leadball. Gotta love those DKs!!!


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

yes Northerner when I,m shooting one I feel the accuracy of the slingshot is way ahead of my ability


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

If you want the fastest bandset you should try half doubles , 1842 or 1745.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

From my experience the half doubles aren't faster than a full loop or two singles per side. But that could be due to the ammo I use. Light ammo like 3/8 steel very well may be faster half doubles. But half doubles are a good bit of work to make and they don't last long at all. At least that's my experience with them.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh yeah I´m with you, they dont last long, but for me they look faster and with less draw wheight( but I dont have a chrony), but loops will work great 

Cheers


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I not sure , but I think your talking about half loop back onto the tube. I tried it once at 41" draw with 1/2" steel balls. It seemed a little slowing then full duels with 1/2 steel balls. I need to try a longer draw with lighter steel balls. I think


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Has any one tried other looped sets for 1/2 in steel . im using 1745's now is there a bigger and better size for 1/2 ?


----------

